# Somewhere in Time Weekend



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2007)

For fans of the movie, the Grand Hotel in Mackinac Island is hosting a _Somewhere in Time_ Weekend in October 2007.


----------



## Herald (Apr 30, 2007)

shhhh. My wife may hear. She loves that movie and has been bugging me to take her there for years.


----------



## historyb (Apr 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> For fans of the movie, the Grand Hotel in Mackinac Island is hosting a _Somewhere in Time_ Weekend in October 2007.



I would love to go there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KacZeHmXwPQ]_Somewhere in Time_[/ame]


----------



## Theogenes (May 7, 2007)

I had lunch at the Grand Hotel back in 1979. I spent 4 days on Mackinac Island. It was a blast! They make great fudge there. Oh the memories....


----------

